# New irons (or 2nd hand) for a high handicap



## 5mudge (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Hope you dont mind me posting here and asking for help but i dont really have any where else to turn. 

I was wondering if any one could suggest a good set of irons for a high handicapper. Im currently using a set of cheap dunlop irons that i got from sports direct. They are not very forgiving at all, and now i'm starting to play a lot more im looking at getting a new set. I was probably looking at spending no more than Â£200 if possible so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Ive been playing golf on and off for a number of years now, but as i used to play rugby could not play through the winter. Now ive retired from rugby im looking at playing a lot more so thought i may as well spend some money on it. 

I was told by the golf pro at my local course that either the Taylor Made Burners or the Nike Slingshots are good clubs for beginners - but i dont know whether he was saying that as he had a 2nd hand set in his shop?

Again, hope you dont mind me asking for help. 

Many thanks


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 21, 2013)

Â£200 will get you some very good irons, used or second hand

You could pick up a set of Taylormade burner 2.0's, some Wilson Di11's, cleveland CG16's.


----------



## 5mudge (May 21, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Â£200 will get you some very good irons, used or second hand

You could pick up a set of Taylormade burner 2.0's, some Wilson Di11's, cleveland CG16's.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks, ive also been told about the Nike Ignite Irons? brand new for Â£179?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 22, 2013)

I've never had any experience of the ignite irons. I did have the VR split cavities and although they looked fantastic I found them very hard to hit consistently, and there is a marmite love/hate relationship with Nike within the forum

The Wilson Di11s are only 199 at American golf, or better still the CG16s are a touch more new on a popular auction site. I recently bought the CG16 tours and love them


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2013)

I wouldnt restrict yourself to one make as such, try a few diff sets and there's nothing wrong with SH, bargins can be had. Check local pro shops that do trade in, the few shops  we have always have a bargin.


----------



## hovis (May 22, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Â£200 will get you some very good irons, used or second hand
		
Click to expand...

used or second hand?  have you been on the sauce?


----------



## hovis (May 22, 2013)

ping G5's or G10 are good.  when your finished with them you'll be able to sell them for a good price too


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 22, 2013)

High handicapper asking the question, what is suitable for him may not be for you. The irons I listed above would all do the job very well


----------



## gripitripit (May 22, 2013)

If I was spending Â£200 on some new irons I would go for the d11s or save a few more quid and get the cg16s


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 22, 2013)

Was playing with a 12 handicapper that was using these last night to very good effect. They will equally suit a 24 handicapper...

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/499933/Callaway_X-16.html


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2013)

for Â£200 pounds you can have your pick of the very best irons money can buy.  granted it wont buy you their latest offering but the same technology was there a few years ago when these clubs were brand new. 

don't be afraid of buying any irons you like. the sweetspot isn't that much bigger on so called game improvement irons. imo they will only hold you back as you progress. get the right shaft for your swingspeed then buy whatever suits your eye. 


for Â£200 you can buy quite a lot of the mizuno mp range and also titleist cb.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 23, 2013)

Ping G10 all day long, should just about get a set for Â£200

they also hold their value so in a year or 2 you can sell on (or keep if still loving them) and not lose much wonga


----------

